# Retirement Age



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bad news for me. I feel like I'll never make it...

Print :- Spain considers raising retirement age, slashes spending - Summary


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We worked until we had enough money to do what we wanted with the rest of our lives.
Then we called it a day.
Could have accumulated more (perhaps) but what price doing nothing in the sun?


----------

